# Menopause, Mock Cycles, Weddings, Help!



## stepper901 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello,
We are going to use donor eggs, hopefully in January, at Serum, but that date may be changed.....!
I hope someone here can help me with my question(s)  
I am going to my RE here in the US ( I am from the US, DF is from London) on October 28th for our first visit (trying to get as much done as I can here so insurance will cover it) and then we are headed to Serum probably round the 8th of December for a consultation with Penny, then if all is well, the plan is for the transfer to happen sometime in January.  
I have not done any fertility treatments or anything, just bloodwork back in April, so am very new to all this, but here is what is going on; since I am 46 and in menopause, our only option is donor eggs. 
My question is, we are getting married in the beginning of December and Penny just told me via email that she wants me to do a mock cycle, I have been reading how the drugs make you feel and look bloated and gain weight and get a bit emotional, yikes! Now because this is the only wedding I will have and want to look pretty   and fit into the dress that I agonized over for months haha! Would it be a good idea to wait until after the wedding to start the mock cycle and all that it involves? Or would I be back to "normal" soon after the mock cycle? Or should I call the doctor and try to get the appointment sooner or later (like tomorrow)!! so I can start this mock cycle as soon as I can and get it done in plenty of time before the wedding in the beginning of December? 
I was also wondering how long the mock cycle lasts, I have been scouring the internet trying to find info on mock cycles for women in menopause and how long they last and the side effects and all that is involved and what happens after, I have been finding bits and pieces, but not one whole explanation of a mock cycle   Thank you all in advance for your help, my head is just spinning!


----------



## dragonfly10 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi sorry can't help but just here to advise you to post this query on the Serum board. It's really busy there and you should find answers from all the ladies there. I'm in touch with Peny but for Hysto not Tx yet!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=262200.0

Good luck and congratulations on your engagement and soon to be wedding 

Dragonfly X


----------



## stepper901 (Oct 11, 2011)

Dragon and Annarosie, thank you for the info, I suppose there really isn't any reason to start stressing about this until I found what drugs they will use for the mock cycle, I will call the RE and see if I can start sooner then later, from what I have been reading it does seem like a better thing to do in my particular situation.... Oh boy, planning a wedding and 'PMS-ing ' at the same time, can you say Bridezilla!?! Haha!


----------

